# MSI Z77 MPower preview



## TheGoat Eater (Aug 20, 2012)

MSI Z77 MPOWER
testing by TGE

I have been testing this board a few days and I am definitely impressed with it. At $220 USD I think it its a absolutely a great bargain for the features and quality that it exhibits during my tests.

I will be testing this board throughout the next couple of weeks so I will be updating this often.  Be sure to check back as I plan to test with some different CPUs and memory sets as well as push it even more with some tweaking on the tests as well 

So Stay tune and check back often

*Youtube MPower Teaser*​
About the MSI Z77 MPOWER
​
*Galleries for your ease of viewing ​*
*Motherboard​*

*BIOS​*


*Up to date Results*​

*The Board​*







































































































































*The BIOS​*










































*Testing Results
(to be updated with best scores over the next few weeks)

Super Pi 32m @ 4.99GHz






wPrime 32m and 1024m @ 5GHz






Hexus PiFast @ 5GHz






Hyper Pi 32m @ 4.9GHz



​*​


----------



## douglatins (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it, might cover the yellow with some dinoc thouugh


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like a beast. Hope it has something special for over clocking.

Only  6 SATA connectors?


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Aug 28, 2012)

with NDA lifted I still am getting some stuff put together, but I want to leave you with a nice sub 5 super pi 32m screen shot. I will be making this write up and review in segments so I can take time to focus on different things as I have only had a limited time with the board (though I love it)

Result image moved to first post**


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you test with IB cpu?


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Aug 28, 2012)

I will be - mine aren't on hand currently

-I have updated the first post and included a BIOS gallery for everyone-


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 30, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Looks like a beast. Hope it has something special for over clocking.
> 
> Only  6 SATA connectors?






I found out that it has 2xSATA 3 and 4xSATA 2.

That is the only weakness I can see for this MB.  Z77 and Z68  GD65 models both have 4xSATA 3 and 4xSATA 2.  I'm using 7 SATA ports on my Z68 GD65.  Too bad the Mpower cut the number of SATA ports down on the Z77.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Aug 30, 2012)

yeah, I do agree that is a drawback for some people as well.  I do think that with the other features it does have its a good trade off though for most (that aren't working with a lot of drives)


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Available at Newegg right now. 

MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Sep 10, 2012)

now newegg has this board for only $210 w/ a free 8GB kit of RAM  - great deal *link*


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> with NDA lifted I still am getting some stuff put together, but I want to leave you with a nice sub 5 super pi 32m screen shot. I will be making this write up and review in segments so I can take time to focus on different things as I have only had a limited time with the board (though I love it)
> 
> Result image moved to first post**



ah i always loved your posts do you still go to the comps and cool with LN2? or are you just doing the reviews?


awesome teaser cant wait to see what you do with her.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Sep 10, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> ah i always loved your posts do you still go to the comps and cool with LN2? or are you just doing the reviews?
> 
> 
> awesome teaser cant wait to see what you do with her.




Thanks a lot man 
I am upgrading my subzero equipment and looking for a new residence,  Need to have a garage in which to put my benching setup in as hardwood and LN2 likely not a great idea.  will have a few events coming up that are in the works.  I am also doing reviews and write-ups though I never liked calling it a review...  I think testing and actual usage is what I am best at relaying and it seems to work to stay on that track.  I hope to have some Ivy Bridge results and then sub-zero as well...  then maybe some other of that stuff that is in the works


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> Thanks a lot man
> I am upgrading my subzero equipment and looking for a new residence,  Need to have a garage in which to put my benching setup in as hardwood and LN2 likely not a great idea.  will have a few events coming up that are in the works.  I am also doing reviews and write-ups though I never liked calling it a review...  I think testing and actual usage is what I am best at relaying and it seems to work to stay on that track.  I hope to have some Ivy Bridge results and then sub-zero as well...  then maybe some other of that stuff that is in the works



lookin forward to it  keep in touch TGE


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> now newegg has this board for only $210 w/ a free 8GB kit of RAM  - great deal *link*




I got in on that deal when I saw it in my email.  Should be receiving my Z77 MPower in the next few hours. 

I couldn't resist its electrical conducting powers.

Going to be fun playing with it!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I couldn't resist its electrical conducting powers.



Meh. My review should be live Friday as well.


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2012)

Let's hope BMW isn't as copyright/lawsuit frenzied as some tech companies.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

I think MPower stands for "MilitaryPower"?


This isn't M Power...it's MPower. Note the lack of a space.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 10, 2012)

GRRRRR.  I just got my Mpower MB and upon un-boxing I notice it looks like it has been opened before.  The plastic bag over the mb has holes in it and is not sealed tight.  I look at the MB through the plastic and I see a huge kink in the SuperPipe.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> GRRRRR. I just got my Mpower MB and upon un-boxing I notice it looks like it has been opened before. The plastic bag over the mb has holes in in and is not sealed tight. I look at the MB through the plastic and I see a huge king in the SuperPipe.



too bad. Each Z77 M Powerboard is hand-tested, so there should have been some one who used hte board, for sure, but a kink in the pipe..I dunno. That's kinda hard to do, even.

There should be a sticker on the back of the board from the "testing facility"...what number do ya go on it?


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> too bad. Each Z77 M Powerboard is hand-tested, so there should have been some one who used hte board, for sure, but a kink in the pipe..I dunno. That's kinda hard to do, even.
> 
> There should be a sticker on the back of the board from the "testing facility"...what number do ya go on it?





I'm on the phone with NE right now.  No such sticker is on the MB.  I got a dud that fell through the cracks.    Trying to figure out a quick replacement.  Sucks.  I planned on having fun today and tomorrow with this MB.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Sep 10, 2012)

do you mean its blemished or that the board itself doesn't power on, as from what I am reading you seem to mean blemished...  Is that right? and I am not sure what you are saying when it is not sealed tight, it is usually put in the bag and excess folded over - not vacuum packed or anything


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> do you mean its blemished or that the board itself doesn't power on, as from what I am reading you seem to mean blemished...  Is that right? and I am not sure what you are saying when it is not sealed tight, it is usually put in the bag and excess folded over - not vacuum packed or anything





That bag wasn't folded over.  It was all loose and had hole all over it.  I took alot of photos of all the damaged.  Here are some photos.

Here are some photos from my dud MSI Z77 Mpower from Newegg.

Beat up box.
















No Prime95 stability testing sticker on the back of the PCB.







Nasty kink in the SuperPipe.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

Send it back. Clearly used, and abused. "kink" looks like someone hit it with cooler mount when removing cooler.

You can see the MTC sticker above on TGE's board, mine has one as well...maybe that's review samples only, that sticker, not sure, but that heatpipe and ripped box...I'd not accept that, myself!


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Sep 11, 2012)

MSI Testing Center - the MTC is only on the backs of pre-release and review samples...   I would hesitate to agree that it is a dud as it seems you have not powered it on. so some clarity would help if you say that it is from the looks and nothing to do with how it works. I do doubt you got a scond hand board and that this particular one took the transit roughly from China


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 11, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> MSI Testing Center - the MTC is only on the backs of pre-release and review samples...   I would hesitate to agree that it is a dud as it seems you have not powered it on. so some clarity would help if you say that it is from the looks and nothing to do with how it works. I do doubt you got a scond hand board and that this particular one took the transit roughly from China



I was told *every single* Z77 MPower board is hand-tested.



> OC Certified is MSI's overclocking testing procedure where MSI's Z77 MPOWER mainboard is tested for stability with a 24-hour Prime95 stress test. OC Certified tests a mainboard in three key areas:
> OC Performance
> Stable Power
> PWM Cooling
> ...


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 11, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> MSI Testing Center - the MTC is only on the backs of pre-release and review samples...






The sticker corresponds to a chart that is supposed to come with the MB and neither of the MSI Z77 MPower boards had the sticker or the laminated chart.  

I'm not making this stuff up.  Take a look at this video from the Newegg review.
Newegg TV: MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155 Intel Z77 ATX M...

Also Alex from MSI has stated the 24 hour Prim95 testing on a few youtube videos he has done for the Z77 Mpower.


I think the ugly kinks in the SuperPipe are unacceptable and are a result of poor craftsmanship.

 In a high end main board like this part of the reason you pay more money is to have higher quality craftsmanship. 

I returned the MB to NewEGG and was able to pick up another an I was let down again. I didn't see the 24 hour prime95 sticker on the back of the MB and there was no Prime95 testing chart. Lastly Superpipes had some minor kinks. 2 kinks on 1 90 degree bend and 1 kink on the other. The kinks were much smaller but still noticeable to the eye. 

I did some google searching for photos of this MB and I found a few photos of the SuperPipes with slight kinks but nothing like what I experienced with the first one I received. 

Would be nice to get the SuperPipe with proper bends like some I have seen. SuperPipe looks much better without the kinks. I spent about 3 hours in nasty traffic today getting this swapped out at Newegg will call pick up. I had my 2 year old son with me. Was a little tired when I got home so i haven't had time to set up this MB yet but will soon be working on getting the 2nd board up and running.
__________________


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Sep 11, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> MSI Testing Center - the MTC is only on the backs of pre-release and review samples...


Sorry I mis-typed in haste... that is Media Testing Center - hence why it is on the boards sent to reviewers/media and on the pre-release samples



cadaveca said:


> I was told *every single* Z77 MPower board is hand-tested.
> 
> If MTC doesn't test each Mpower board, then what's the point?
> 
> ...


please see correction above - MEDIA Testing center.  If you have reviewed any MSI stuff in the past you would notice the MTC stuff that comes with it - pamphlet and sticker. Though I am saying when he says dud it gives the reader the understanding that it is not working.  In this case it was visually not up to snuff, a decent difference than a product not working.




SonDa5 said:


> The sticker corresponds to a chart that is supposed to come with the MB and neither of the MSI Z77 MPower boards had the sticker or the laminated chart.
> 
> I'm not making this stuff up.  Take a look at this video from the Newegg review.
> Newegg TV: MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155 Intel Z77 ATX M...
> ...



I see that again you believe that there is a sticker that denotes prime95 testing - as I stated earlier this is for media samples.  I see the video that newegg made and obviously the guy needs some more training as the materials are labeled Media Testing Center.  I see where this can be misleading due to his video and the videos, and I will be talking to the US office and HQ to remind Newegg about this.  What Alex said is right, All the boards go through the testing (they will not have a sticker denoting this).  I have MTC materials going back for years and this is not a retail feature. That is what I am trying to drive hope here that you aren't missing anything with what I have seen in your picture.  As you can see from my pictures it is not there as I don't show it since it is for the tester and media person that it is given to


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 11, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> If you have reviewed any MSI stuff in the past you would notice the MTC stuff that comes with it - pamphlet and sticker



I have received samples from MSI in the past, and I received neither. Nor do I get "Review guides".


LuLz. NO point in being a reviewer if i need a review guide.


Just because YOU get that stuff, doesn't mean every reviewer does. 

My last sample:















I don't see any MTC sticker?


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I don't see any MTC sticker?



I don't know about this "MTC" sticker.  I thought the sticker was only on the Z77 Mpower and it was there to indicate that it had been primed95 stable for 24 hours with a liquid cooled i7-3770k at 4.6GHZ.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 11, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I don't know about this "MTC" sticker.  I thought the sticker was only on the Z77 Mpower and it was there to indicate that it had been primed95 stable for 24 hours with a liquid cooled i7-3770k at 4.6GHZ.



That is what I thought as well, but I could be wrong. TGE indicates it's just on reviewer samples, which could very well be correct, but it is not something I have seen ever before. Admittedly, MSI doesn't send me samples very often, but my Z68 MSI board sample definitely didn't have one.


----------



## leeghoofd (Sep 12, 2012)

MTC : like Ryan mentioned samples for internal testing amongst beta and power users or media samples, mostly distributed via HQ.

Local office samples for many review sites will be mostly retail boards...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sy8vzhk98badcyb/MTC.jpg


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 12, 2012)

Contacted MSI today and was able to communicate with Alex through another employee and I was told that Newegg made a mistake on the video and they have edited with a disclosure to show that the MB doesn't come with any Prime95 testing documentation.    Newegg TV: MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155 Intel Z77 ATX M...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2012)

For $220 its really worth considering, Even my own Z68 board was around the same price so Id be more then willing to part with that kind of cash. Sadly, Knowing the UK the price will most likely come to around $270 or more and that puts it above what im willing to pay as I dont need the whole plethora of tweak features that other enthusiasts have nerdgasms over. though I really dig the layout of the board and it gives plenty of space to run dual GPUs, having so few Sata III ports does seriously put me off though.


----------



## neliz (Sep 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For $220 its really worth considering, Even my own Z68 board was around the same price so Id be more then willing to part with that kind of cash. Sadly, Knowing the UK the price will most likely come to around $270 or more and that puts it above what im willing to pay as I dont need the whole plethora of tweak features that other enthusiasts have nerdgasms over. though I really dig the layout of the board and it gives plenty of space to run dual GPUs, having so few Sata III ports does seriously put me off though.



$240/149 pounds: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?sortby=&groupid=&search=mpower


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm finally enjoying this MB.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2012)

neliz said:


> $240/149 pounds: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?sortby=&groupid=&search=mpower



If im cheeky enough and say that im doing a new custom build (not a mod mind you) could you perhaps give me one for free?  Maybe with a few of your 670s or 680s? Am looking to really put some cash into my next system and watercool the whole thing cuz my 6970s are total room heaters even when theres enough of a breeze blowing through my room.

If you could pull something off for me, I would name my kids after you!


----------



## neliz (Sep 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you could pull something off for me, I would name my kids after you!



Then it's good to know your kids won't be named Dennis


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2012)

well at least I know if i pick up any MSI stuff (which im more inclined to now since we have an active rep) that if shit goes wrong I can either come and have a moan at some MSI reps.

I hope to have 'almost' MSI everything with my next build... so hopefully you guys wont shaft me on warranty.

Whats the Euro warranty policy about people removing the stock coolers??? Im most likely gonna buy a stock reference card and my own waterblock to OC it as the ones that come with waterblocks are so over priced.


----------



## neliz (Sep 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whats the Euro warranty policy about people removing the stock coolers??? Im most likely gonna buy a stock reference card and my own waterblock to OC it as the ones that come with waterblocks are so over priced.


As long as you don't damage your card in the process (like ripping off a chip in the process, denting a cap, running a screwdriver through a trace) the warranty isn't voided.

It's the EU after all, people have rights 


Upon return of the board, it is inspected for damages. once those guys have to pull out a little white sticker with a red arrow, it means you're warranty is null and void.. don't be a guy with a red arrow.. please.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2012)

neliz said:


> It's the EU after all, people have rights



lol, tell that to XFX and sapphire who say it voids warranty if you take the stock cooler off. but allow you to do it if you are from the North Americas/Canada

I can never understand why theres different policies for different regions.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone using this board?  How do you like it or what have you heard from those that do.  Trying to get an idea about the general thoughts on this board for a possible update


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> Anyone using this board?  How do you like it or what have you heard from those that do.  Trying to get an idea about the general thoughts on this board for a possible update



Needs more cowbell.












Got some ram clocking for us to see, TGE? Post up some scores, maybe I'll join in. I'm currently evaluating what board I'll be using for memory reviews.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 16, 2012)

Reviewed it. Love it. Solid board for the price. Took my memory to 2800Mhz (IMC limit - not in that review, for something else).


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I was told *every single* Z77 MPower board is hand-tested.
> 
> .



I hand test every woman I date!


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Nov 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Needs more cowbell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can get some done with Hynix based memory - still needing to get more PSC and BBSE


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2012)

TheGoat Eater said:


> I can get some done with Hynix based memory - still needing to get more PSC and BBSE



I got the Corsair 2666 C10 16 Gb kit, and a G.Skill 2666 C11 kit to try. Also the Intel Extreme Masters 2133 C11 kit and Viper 2133 C11 kits to play with. Gotta do some quick testing wit ha few boards this weekend, pick one, and start getting these memory reviews done. Would have been KILLER to have the matching Avexir kit for the MPower board, but such is life.


Any suggestions on BIOS?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a pretty solid guide for overclocking memory by IC. Check that out to aid you in your endeavors. 

EDIT: Crap, its in our team discussion lounge, I cant post it...LOL!

EDIT2: Here is another though that can help -> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=705934


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> This is a pretty solid guide for overclocking memory by IC. Check that out to aid you in your endeavors.
> 
> EDIT: Crap, its in our team discussion lounge, I cant post it...LOL!
> 
> EDIT2: Here is another though that can help -> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=705934



That's one thing the clocking community needs to change overall is keeping "tweaking secrets". Every enthusiast should have access to all the available info pertaining to their own product.


Just saying.





That said, I'll log in and check it out.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 16, 2012)

I hear you on the secrecy thing... it is what it is though.

And I dont think that you can get to that link either as it is in the benching teams private lounge.. sorry...


EDIT: One thing to add about the secrecy thing... if you take the tweaks a team/person learns and publishes all of them, then it comes down to a money/binning game even more. So though I dont like secrets, I dislike the outcome of sharing them even worse.


----------

